# Advertising



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I advertise new champions and that's it. Unless you are willing to spend literally thousands per year for advertising for a special being campaigned, in the weeklies that are comped to judges, it's not going to make a bit of difference. And even then, it's questionabl.e


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of other things will get your dog more noticed.
A cute handler with a very short skirt.
Taking off your pantyhose while in the ring (saw this in Louisville).
Falling and/or knocking down the ring gates.
Your dog pooping on the floor.
Ah, the list is endless


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You should advertise early and often. Do you need a designer? HA HA


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> A lot of other things will get your dog more noticed.
> A cute handler with a very short skirt.
> Taking off your pantyhose while in the ring (saw this in Louisville).
> Falling and/or knocking down the ring gates.
> ...


I think we can adding sweating though your suit coat to that list  

Running up on the dog in front of you will really get you noticed. Only did that once in a UKC show and trust me I'll always remember the judges comments and it won't happen again  

Bob


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, saw that just recently. A professional handler intentionally ran up on the dog in front of her (which happened to be my dog), also handled by a professional hander. The run up on hander stopped, turned to the runee and said very loudly "GET YOUR DOG OUT OF MY DOG'S BUTT* NOW!!!!" .* I enjoyed it tremendously. 



scottbldr said:


> I think we can adding sweating though your suit coat to that list
> 
> Running up on the dog in front of you will really get you noticed. Only did that once in a UKC show and trust me I'll always remember the judges comments and it won't happen again
> 
> Bob


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Taking off your pantyhose while in the ring (saw this in Louisville).


I need the story behind this one. Literally, she (I'm assuming it was a female ) just took them off? Were they torn or something? Any reason?


----------

